
WTF is a Goal and why should YC people do it. - crxnamja
http://okdork.com/2007/06/11/goal-cards-for-faster-progress/
======
dean
Why is there a big "SAMPLE" watermark on the example? Is he afraid someone
will steal his goal?

~~~
andre
The "sample" is there so readers won't get confused that it's just an example.
I threw it together pretty quickly, I'm not afraid that somebody is going to
steal it, I'm actually trying to share it with everybody.

